# Portugal - the Coimbra/Viseu disticts (South of Porto)



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Anyone know anything about this area of Portugal, geographically as well as motorhome stopping places?


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tony,
Its a beautiful area......REALLY worthwhile going.
Don't miss Luso, the Bussaco forest.....STUNNING, the Estrella mountains........honestly I could go on forever !!!
Campsites......nice Orbitur site in Luso....good cheap restaurant,great municipal site near Arganil.....VERY well kept........lovely site in the valley below Hospitalet called something like 3 bridges, its right by the river.........several places you could overnight around Bussaco forest .....and the lakes......the people are very nice....and if you get stuck...do what we do and find a restaurant with a large quiet parking area.....then ask if you can park up for the night if you dine in their restaurant......we have never been refused and dinner for two including wine is usually cheaper than a site !!!!!!!!!!
James Gamgees wildcamping book gives several choices but mostly by the coast.

Anyway......have a great time !!!

Lynda


----------

